# 4/26 Updates: Missing Vancouver Washington Man



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Khoi is a friend of ours and has been missing since 4/6 Saturday morning.....just wanted to get the word out....you never know where a lead might come from. He is developmentally disabled, but is an assistant at the Dojang where we take TaeKwonDo lessons. Nice, Nice man, deaf, but can communicate via sign language. *

*4/26 update:

Khoi Vu case switches to a criminal investigation*

Story Published: Apr 26, 2007 at 4:19 PM PDT

Story Updated: Apr 26, 2007 at 4:31 PM PDT 
By KATU Web Staff Video VANCOUVER, Wash. - Nearly three weeks have passed since a developmentally disabled man disappeared and police say they are now shifting their focus in the case.

Investigators are now treating the disappearance of 25-year-old Khoi Vu as a criminal investigation, rather than as a missing person case, due to the amount of time that has passed.

No major developments have arised in the case, although investigators continue to speak with persons of interest and follow up on leads.

Vu, who is deaf, mute and has a diminished mental capacity that leaves him with the skills of a 10-year-old, was last seen at his home in the 13300 block of Northeast 92nd Street in Vancouver on April 7. He was later spotted at Ellsworth Elementary School, a few miles away.

Since he disappeared, Vu's family and friends have passed out thousands of fliers in their efforts to locate him.

Anyone with information is asked to call 911.

Details About Khoi Vu

Communicates via American Sign Language, although his skills are very limited. 
Also communicates through writing and by using general hand signals. 
Is very outgoing and may approach anyone. 
Enjoys playing basketball and video games. 
Is familiar with the Albertson's grocery store in his neighborhood and may confuse other Albertson's stores with that one. 
Although born in Vietnam, Vu is an American citizen who understands, reads and writes English. He does not understand Vietnamese. 
His right arm and hand are slightly deformed.

Thanks for reading this!

Tricia


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Crismon4 said:


> Khoi is a friend of ours and has been missing since Saturday morning.....just wanted to get the word out....you never know where a lead might come from. He is developmentally disabled, but is an assistent at the Dojang where we take TaeKwonDo lessons. Nice, Nice man, deaf, but can communicate via sign language. I've included a link to the story on the KATU.com web site.
> 
> Thanks for reading this!
> 
> ...


Tricia,

You're absolutely right. You never know where a lead may come from. All good energy is being funnelled your way from Wolfwood. Please keep us posted as you can.

Wolfie/aka Judi


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Tricia,

Prayers and wishes are being made for Khoi's safe return...
Please keep us posted,


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks Tricia,

We will keep an eye out. And fingers crossed!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG...how awful.







I will pray that they find him safe & soon. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Thank you for sharing.

I will keep him in prayers.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear your friend is missing 
And our prayers go out to the family
Hope he is found safe and sound
Thankyou for sharing with us

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Keeping my fingers crossed for ya!









Anyone that wants more info, you can go here (local New Channel)

http://www.kgw.com/news-local/stories/kgw_...an.6161f64.html


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

keep us udated Tricia......we will all pray.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

We continue to ask for your positive thoughts. Volunteers are asking local businesses to keep the flyers in the public eye and the FBI has joined the search. It's a very troubling time for the family and friends. Thank you all for your supportive words!

Tricia


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Tricia,

So sorry to hear of this horrible event. All prayers, positive energy and good karma are being sent your way for the safe return of your friend...please keep us posted!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....just a quick update, the authorities have now changed this to a Criminal Investigation.....

thanks,

Tricia


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Tricia...
Words cannot express how sorry I am to hear this latest news about your friend. 
I will continue to say prayers for Khoi and his family,


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

As you say, you never know where a lead can come from so..............


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Tricia - I am so sorry to hear about this. My thoughts and prayers are going out to all the family and friends. 
Keep us posted.

-praying for a safe return!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Not sure if this occurs in all TV markets but last night Khoi was the missing person featured during

With Out a Trace on CBS.

Good things have come from that feature before. I pray this will be one of them.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

happycamper said:


> Not sure if this occurs in all TV markets but last night Khoi was the missing person featured during
> 
> With Out a Trace on CBS.
> 
> Good things have come from that feature before. I pray this will be one of them.


The CBS Early Show did an expanded segment on Khoi this morning. Hopefully someone saw the story who can provide information to find him.


----------

